
“One day, a computer will fit on a desk” - DeathArrow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTdWQAKzESA
======
aazaa
Funny how he suggests that the computer might not be as powerful as mainframes
of the time. In every other respect, Clark was 100% on-target.

